# Medicare Annual Wellness Visit when Medicare is Secondary



## LKaf7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello,

Can anyone share if they bill or have billed a Medicare Annual Wellness visit when Medicare is Secondary to a Commercial Plan? Does this get reimbursed?

Thank you!


----------



## rachelblank (Sep 22, 2017)

Usually when Medicare is secondary you're going to bill the commercial wellness preventive codes not the Medicare wellness. Primary will pay at 100% .. so there will not be any thing for Medicare to pay. It also works vise versa.


----------



## mrdave (Jan 31, 2019)

*G0402, g0438, g0439 <> 99397*

AWV visits are not equitable to 9938x or 9939x. Stick to guidelines.


----------

